# Was trinkt ihr beim zocken?



## Marciii___x3 (29. Mai 2010)

Umfrage beantworten wenn ihr "anderes" geantwortet habt könnt ihr diese ja hier rein schreiben XD 

Grüße


----------



## rofl...vs...xD (29. Mai 2010)

[X] Energy-Drinks 

Hauptsächlich Red-Bull und Burn.
Mann darf ja nicht einschlafen beim Zocken


----------



## Marciii___x3 (29. Mai 2010)

rofl...vs...xD schrieb:


> [X] Energy-Drinks
> 
> Hauptsächlich Red-Bull und Burn.
> Mann darf ja nicht einschlafen beim Zocken



Ja das stimmt


----------



## Wendigo (29. Mai 2010)

Wasser. Alles andere ist viel zu ungesund. Naja, es sei denn, es gibt noch Tee zur Auswahl. Hab grad gar nicht nachgeschaut.


----------



## Kaktus (29. Mai 2010)

[X] Cola, Fanta (hab hochen Zuckerbedarf )
[X] Kaffee (darf nie fehlen)
[X] Anderes (Saft, besser als jedes pseudo- Aufputschgetränk)


----------



## »EraZeR« (29. Mai 2010)

Wendigo schrieb:


> Wasser. Alles andere ist viel zu ungesund.



Dito. Ich könnte garnicht jeden Tag Cola oder so Trinken. Ab und zu trink ichs natürlich auch mal sehr gerne, aber ansonsten ist Wasser der pure Genuss.


----------



## feivel (29. Mai 2010)

alles was flüssig ist und in der nähe steht


----------



## True Monkey (29. Mai 2010)

Metaxa in rauhen Mengen


----------



## feivel (29. Mai 2010)

spülmittel gibts auch zur auswahl?


einsA

da fällt mir cola mit spee ein

pisse?

mein hund trinkt zwar ab und zu aus dem klo..aber..nein...das fiel jetzt nicht unter trinkbar für mich


----------



## Wendigo (29. Mai 2010)

True Monkey schrieb:


> Metaxa in rauhen Mengen




Ist das Ironie?

Ich meine, ich trinke eigentlich alle alkoholischen Getränke pur, aber das Zeug ist nichts für mich.


----------



## herethic (29. Mai 2010)

[x]Wasser
[x]Cola
[x]Blutorangensaft


----------



## Opheliac (29. Mai 2010)

[X] anderes 
nämlich Absinth und Blackadder Snakebite.


----------



## TheRammbock (29. Mai 2010)

[X] Anderes

Ich trinke Tee. Diesen wasserlöslichen ... Aber nur Pfirsich


----------



## Azzzz (29. Mai 2010)

[x] bier 

heineken


----------



## newjohnny (29. Mai 2010)

Energy-Drinks und Bier, je nach Anlass
Cola etc selten, will meinen Astralkörper nicht verlieren...


----------



## True Monkey (29. Mai 2010)

Wendigo schrieb:


> Ist das Ironie?
> 
> Ich meine, ich trinke eigentlich alle alkoholischen Getränke pur, aber das Zeug ist nichts für mich.


 
nööp ....die blanke Wahrheit aber auch mit Cola

Ich stehe jeden Tag kniehoch im Bier und kann das nach Feierabend nicht mehr sehen .....und Metaxa geht immer


----------



## Two-Face (29. Mai 2010)

Öhm, das wäre vielleicht was für die Rumpelkammer.

INU-Edit: Seh ich auch so.


----------



## Insecure (29. Mai 2010)

[X] Anderes

Immer Lipton Ice Tea Zitrone


----------



## labernet (29. Mai 2010)

eigentlich immer das was da ist, oder was ich da grad will 

also

fanta -z (in einer konditorei/bäckerei bekommt man genügend zucker)
vodka+bull (wenn man es bisschen lustiger will )
kaffee (nachmittags meistens)
wasser (wenn nix anderes da ist)


----------



## SchnickNick (29. Mai 2010)

[X] Cola, Fanta, oder halt einfach nen "Sprudel" 
[X] Bier ( da lässt sichs gleich viel besser spielen, etz ma ohne witz da geh ich manchma übel ab )


----------



## Two-Face (29. Mai 2010)

[X]_Cola, Fanta usw._
[X]_Kaffee
_
Letzteres zu "ruhigeren" Spielen, wie Strategiespiele, ersteres aber vorrangig zu allem anderen.
Etwas alkoholisches kann ich dafür nicht gebrauchen, da wird man so unkonzentriert auf Dauer.


----------



## SpiritOfMatrix (29. Mai 2010)

[X]_Cola, Fanta usw._
[X]_Kaffee

Aber mal ehrlich, hätte die fragen ich ehr "Was raucht ihr so neben dem Spielen her" heissen sollen?

Was man da so manchmal Online erlebt ist nicht mehr feierlich. 
_


----------



## ghostadmin (29. Mai 2010)

[X]was immer mir in die quere kommt (Putzmittel, etc.) 
Also Putzmittel und so jetzt vielleicht nicht, aber was ich halt an normalen Getränken da hab.


----------



## boss3D (29. Mai 2010)

[X] _Wasser_

Ich trinke ausschließlich Wasser und das nicht nur beim Zocken. Der Mensch braucht zum Leben keine anderen Flüssigkeiten als Blut und Wasser, also kommt auch nichts anderes in meinen Körper rein und ich bin mit meiner Lebensweise kerngesund ... 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## RedBrain (29. Mai 2010)

[x]anderes

Orangensaft


----------



## Janny (29. Mai 2010)

[X] Wasser

Gerne aber auch zwischendurch mal Cola oder Bier. 

lG Janny


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (29. Mai 2010)

[X] Wasser (Mit Säften) 
zu 80% 
eher selten: (Blut-)Orangensaft,Cola,Energy-Drink, Eistee 
Tee eher im Herbst/Winter


----------



## Cungalunga (29. Mai 2010)

[x] Wasser oder
[x] Affenbier

lg CungaLunga


----------



## iceman650 (29. Mai 2010)

Meist Wasser, Apfelschorle oder Cola.


----------



## Rizzard (29. Mai 2010)

Ich trink alles was ich auf die schnelle zwischen die Finger bekomm.




True Monkey schrieb:


> Metaxa in rauhen Mengen



Bei nem Shooter musst du ja grottenschlecht sein


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (29. Mai 2010)

Als Sportler gibts bei mir zu 95% nur Wasser...!


----------



## True Monkey (29. Mai 2010)

Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Bei nem Shooter musst du ja grottenschlecht sein


 
äheem ...es gibt auch User die zocken keine Games sondern mit Hardware.....und bei dem was ich mache ist es sogar von Vorteil wenn die Hemmschwelle sinkt ...


----------



## Shady (29. Mai 2010)

[x]Wasser
[x]Kaffee
[x]anderes --> Tee
Nix geht über einen guten Tee!


----------



## Schmicki (29. Mai 2010)

[x]Wasser
[x]anderes --> im Moment Williams-Christbirne-Schorle 

Hauptsache - kein Alkohol!


----------



## kuki122 (29. Mai 2010)

[X] Cola / Fanta usw.


----------



## Lower (29. Mai 2010)

[X]Wasser

Truemonkey mag zwar kein guter Gamer sein, dafür ein umso besserer Bencher


----------



## Seven (29. Mai 2010)

[x] Wasser

Trinke so gut wie nur Wasser und das nicht nur beim zocken ^^

Kein Alk!!! Ich finde es immer affig wenn meine Freunde zur LAN-Parties Alk mitbringen...


----------



## Two-Face (29. Mai 2010)

Unglaublich, wie viele hier einen auf Gesund und Rein machen.


----------



## Jan565 (29. Mai 2010)

[x] Bier
[x] Cola

Am besten schönes kaltes Bier. Da fällt mir ein, ich wollte schon lange mal "Duff" gekauft haben. 


Eine weitere gute frage währe "Habt ihr schon mal mit eurem getränk eure Tastatur geschrottet?" Ich noch nie, meine alte G15 lebt schon sei 4 Jahren und wird von mir nie ersetzt, außer sie gibt ihren löffel ab.


----------



## Seven (29. Mai 2010)

Ich trinke wirklich nur (fast) nur Wasser xD

Und meiner Meinung nach bringt es nicht wann man schon am Anfang der LAN-Party anfängt zu saufen und dann nur ne halbe Stunde spielen kann weil alle schon dicht sind ...


----------



## facehugger (29. Mai 2010)

Zielwasser


----------



## Two-Face (29. Mai 2010)

Seven schrieb:


> Und meiner Meinung nach bringt es nicht wann man schon am Anfang der  LAN-Party anfängt zu saufen und dann nur ne halbe Stunde spielen kann  weil alle schon dicht sind ...



Genau, als ob ja auch alle Getränke außer Wasser alkoholisch sind.


----------



## thysol (29. Mai 2010)

[x] _Wasser_


----------



## dot (29. Mai 2010)

Das Gleiche was ich auch sosnt trinken. Warum auch nicht? O.x


----------



## CPU-GPU (29. Mai 2010)

eigentlich alles was kein alkohol hat. Denn alkohol zum zocken is ******** 
aber am liebsten natürlich KAFFEE!


----------



## Wendigo (29. Mai 2010)

Da fällt mir ein, wenn ich Poker, dann trink ich Alk am PC.


----------



## Ahab (29. Mai 2010)

[X] Bierchen...  

Hach, es geht doch nichts über eine abendliche Session, und dazu ein schönes, kühles Pils.


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. Mai 2010)

Ich trinke immer Wasser, wie jeder hier. 
Zumindest ist Wasser darin enthalten, was ich trinke.


----------



## sentinel1 (29. Mai 2010)

[X] Radler (Bier + Limo) und auch alkfreies Weizen


----------



## Jagiełło (29. Mai 2010)

Orangensaft, Wasser, Kräuterlimo, Wein

Edit: Ach ja, auf Lan natürlich Kaffee zum wach halten, is klar.^^


----------



## NCphalon (29. Mai 2010)

[x] Cola daheim, [x] Energy Drinks auf LANs


----------



## DAEF13 (29. Mai 2010)

[x]Cola, aber beim zocken hat man fast nie Zeit zum trinken


----------



## NCphalon (29. Mai 2010)

Nochnie Civ gespielt? xD


----------



## D!str(+)yer (29. Mai 2010)

Unterschiedlich.
Bier, Jimmy, Energy Drinks, Cola, Kaffee und manchmal (haltet euch fest) H20


----------



## HolySh!t (29. Mai 2010)

[x]anderes


Grüner Tee von Pfanner.
Ballert wie Redbull is gesund und schmeckt sau lecker*.*
Nachteil man muss pissen wie sau...aber wofür gibbet ladezeiten :p


----------



## Gast XXXX (29. Mai 2010)

[x] Bier
[x] anderes -> Whiskey, Cola, Mezzo-Mix, Kaffee, Cappuccino oder Wasser


----------



## KeKs (29. Mai 2010)

Bier oder Cola am besten veltins apple manchaml auch cappucinno


----------



## Low (30. Mai 2010)

Wendigo schrieb:


> Wasser. Alles andere ist viel zu ungesund. Naja, es sei denn, es gibt noch Tee zur Auswahl. Hab grad gar nicht nachgeschaut.


richtig


----------



## Dashquide (30. Mai 2010)

tja ja .. ich habe es schon mal geschafft wakü wasser zu trinken.. 

gerade beim zocken ,voll in rage greif nach der suff pulle ,setze an und merke das es primochill war 

erstmal runter inne küche und verdünnt mit vieel milch.. der schrecken kam 3 stundem später blaue pipi


----------



## euMelBeumel (30. Mai 2010)

[X] Bier, wenn was da ist
[X] Wasser, im Normalfall
[X] Tee, abends


----------



## computertod (30. Mai 2010)

[X] Wasser, im Normalfall
oder halt wenn was da is: Cola, bzw. Limonaden


----------



## moe (31. Mai 2010)

[x]Bier
 [x]Wasser
[x]Cola, Fanta usw.

aber hauptsächlich wasser, cola nur manchmal und bier noch seltener.


----------



## emre76 (2. Juni 2010)

Ganz klar Wasser !


----------



## Clonemaster (2. Juni 2010)

_[x] Cola, Fanta usw._


Wasser kann ich nicht trinken, stillt nicht meinen durst und schmeckt mir irgendwie
einfach nicht. Ich trink Fanta- bzw. ähnliches seit dem ich denken kann 
und so bleibt es hoffentlich auch, ohne Zucker geht bei mir nichts mehr ! xD


----------



## Lee (3. Juni 2010)

Früher als ich noch gezockt habe waren es immer eine 1,5l Flasche Eistee und dazu noch die selbe Menge stilles Mineralwasser.


----------



## Railroadfighter (3. Juni 2010)

[x]Energy-Drinks (Red Bull)
[x]Cola, Fanta,..... (Red Bull Cola, Sprite)


----------



## joraku (3. Juni 2010)

[x] Wasser, Apfelsaft
[x] Bier
[x] Limonade, Cola


----------



## psyphly (4. Juni 2010)

Talisker, Glenmorangie und auch Oban ganz gerne


----------



## V!PeR (23. Juni 2010)

Eig nur Wasser,oder Saft.

An manchen Abenden gönne ich mir auch mal paar Bierchen


----------



## Otep (23. Juni 2010)

[X] Bier (Aktien), Kaffee


----------



## DerSitzRiese (23. Juni 2010)

Wasser, Säfte und Abends auch mal nen Bierchen


----------



## mixxed_up (23. Juni 2010)

[x] Sprite


----------



## Bester_Nick (23. Juni 2010)

Nur Krabbensaft und dabei knuspere ich meist lecker gebackene Heuschrecken


----------



## stefan.net82 (23. Juni 2010)

ich  trinke vorwiegend leitungswasser, auch beim pc-spielen!

(x) wasser


----------



## fpsJunkie (24. Juni 2010)

Red Bull Oder ROCKSTAR damit man richtig schon hyperaktiv wird ^^ Auf ner LAN kommt sowas richtig geil wenn alle von dem  Zeug "high" sind^^


----------



## bobby (28. Juni 2010)

Winkler Kupferbier das süffigste Bier der Welt, nur was für Männer nichts für weicheier.......lol


----------



## CPU-GPU (28. Juni 2010)

bobby schrieb:


> Winkler Kupferbier das süffigste Bier der Welt, nur was für Männer nichts für weicheier.......lol


lol^^ schon mal meckatzer oder leibinger getrunken? wenn ja, würdest du deine meinung ändern


----------



## DarkMo (28. Juni 2010)

alleine saufen is nich toll, und da ich eh normalerweise zu 99% nur selters drink: wasser ^^


----------



## CPU-GPU (28. Juni 2010)

DarkMo schrieb:


> alleine saufen is nich toll, und da ich eh normalerweise zu 99% nur selters drink: wasser ^^


es kommt darauf an ob man alleine ,,säuft" oder ,,geniesst"


----------



## Biosman (29. Juni 2010)

Also zu 80% "nur" Wasser


----------



## xlarge (22. Juli 2010)

Meistens Spezi, ab und zu mal n Kaff (wenn ich die Uhrzeit "vergessen" hab )


----------



## dome793 (22. Juli 2010)

Eigentlich immer estwa anderes Cola, Fanta, Wasser,...................


----------



## Seabound (19. März 2016)

Meist Kaffee...


----------



## Red-Hood (19. März 2016)

Wieso befinden sich Fruchtsäfte nicht in der Auswahlmöglichkeit?

[x] Säft, Wossa!


----------



## Ferix2x (21. März 2016)

Ich trinke meist Kaffee oder Energie Drink, weil Koffein bei der konzentrieren hilft. Was gar nicht geht ist Alkohol.


----------



## Framinator (21. März 2016)

Holsten.


----------



## Kinguin (21. März 2016)

Nur Wasser


----------



## Zocker_Boy (21. März 2016)

Eistee, Apfelschorle oder Wasser


----------



## R_Apid_Pr0 (22. März 2016)

Wasser, Enegry Drinks, mal ein Bier. 

Hab einmal als wir gezockt haben ne Flasche Hugo gext. Nie wieder


----------



## Dr Bakterius (22. März 2016)

Kaffee oder Schorle und manchmal Malzbier oder O Saft. Wasser ist nicht so mein Ding


----------



## Merowinger0807 (22. März 2016)

Querbeet von Cola über Eistee oder auch mal nen Wässerchen bis hin zu Kaffee oder Energy und in Ausnahmefällen auch mal ein Bier. Ist immer von der Tageszeit, dem Wochentag und der Verfassung abhängig


----------



## Salanto (22. März 2016)

[x]Wasser/Cola/Fanta

Ich weiß garnicht warum ich fast nur Wasser trinke,aber eine Cola dazwischen hält auch wach


----------



## DarfVadder (23. März 2016)

[x]Bier
[x]Hauptsache etwas alkoholisches
[x]was immer mir in die quere kommt (Putzmittel, etc.)


----------



## HenneHuhn (25. März 2016)

[x] Tee (Earl Grey, heiss  )
[x] Bier (Pils, kalt)
[x] Kaffee (schwarz, stark, heiss)
[x] Wein (Rot/Weiss, trocken)
[x] Cola (bevorzugt Afri/Fritz)
[x] Mate (Club, Mio Mio)


----------



## Gorgomir (7. Juni 2016)

Meistens Cola oder Wasser, je nach Laune auch mal Sprite, Malzbier, MTN Dew oder Säfte. Kaffee und andere heisse Getränke öfters mal im Winter, ansonsten immer gerne kalte Milch-Mix Getränke (Eiskaffee, Kakao, etc.).


----------



## volvo242 (7. Juni 2016)

(Lager) Bier und Wein


Ich bin so bekloppt und kann nimmer zocken nach 14 Dosen Bier


Wenn ich selbst richtig aktiv spiel, z.B. Tunier, nur Mineral


----------



## T-Drive (8. Juni 2016)

Nix, sonst gehts evtl. verschütt 

entweder trink ich oder zock ich. 
Nachm/vorm zocken je nach Tageszeit Wasser oder Kaffee, evtl. ne Zero/Pepsi L.  Allolool- Nein Danke.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (9. Juni 2016)

Mineralwasser g'spritzt mit ein wenig Limonade.
Hauptsache irgendetwas trinken, sonst ist man zu blöd zum leben : Jugendlicher stirbt nach 40 Stunden Spiel-Marathon


----------



## GhostsOfOpa (10. Juni 2016)

Ich trinke Mineralwasser oder Eistee oder Zitronenlimo


----------



## cryon1c (10. Juni 2016)

Wasser? Mein Gott 

Ich trinke alles mögliche. Energy ist mittlerweile dem durchziehen vorbehalten, bei kurzen Sessions wird Bierchen oder irgendwas mit Koffein gesoffen, dabei ist es egal ob Kaffee oder pure Chemie. 
Saft oder sonstige natürliche Sachen sind eher selten. Ja, oldschool und so


----------



## BlackAcetal (10. Juni 2016)

Entweder Limo oder Spezi. Selten Wasser aber auch kommt Kakao nicht selten vor. Natürlich auch Energy Drinks

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9195 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (10. Juni 2016)

Wasser oder Putzmittel...
Was halt so greifbar ist. Generell zocke ich eh nie.


----------



## Wochenendzocker (11. Juni 2016)

Eigentlich nur Wasser, ab und zu auch mal was anderes


----------

